# My family all placed pen orders



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Word of my attempts at pen making didn't take long to spread to all family members and they all chose samples from my first attempts to be custom made.
I've filled all orders and am now short on kits so might just take the opportunity to give the shed a good clean-up then possibly design templates to rout some presentation boxes. Life doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry really nice. Didn't see my name on any of them oh well I guess I'll have to make my own.  You are doing a better job for a beginner then I ever did when I started. I'm proud of you son glad I talked you into turning.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Harry. Great looking pens. I got a chunk or two of corian, will have to try that. Glad you having fun. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful job on the pens Harry. They will be absolutely happy with those. Well done.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW ! ! ! 
Very nice


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work Harry, as always! Looks like the pen kit suppliers are in for a lot of business down under.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry you have really taken to pen turning. Keep up the great work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gents, I really am flattered. All pens have now been collected by happy family members. I'm sure that I know how people get hooked on drugs, you try it and it becomes so pleasant that they can't stop. I'm going to have to make an effort to space myself, I mustn't ignore my first love the router, sorry, that's my second love, my wife comes first (and she isn't looking over my shoulder).


----------

